# Huge open wound on buck...please help



## Leah IL (Aug 15, 2004)

We just noticed today that our buck's chain collar had cut into his neck badly- I mean, it's open about an inch and the wound extends all the way across the back of his neck and down the sides. At first I thought he had outgrown the collar and it cut into him because the chain was stuck into the wound, but after removing the collar it looks like he had gotten himself stuck someplace and then in freeing himself cut a gash into his neck.

This buck is jumpy so we don't get too close to him very often. I don't know how long he has been hurt. There are maggots in the wound, lots of them   We managed to catch him and cut off the collar and pour an entire bottle of hydrogen peroxide into the wound. What should I do next? 

Thanks for your help...I appreciate it. I feel just awful seeing him like that, I can't believe we didn't see it sooner


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

It happens. I would continue to lavage (copiously wash) the wound and keep it as clean as you can. Get some penicillin to inject. 

Your problem now is the fly-strike. You can't very well put fly spray on it (ow!) but I think they make some stuff that you can.

Maybe Zinc Oxide ointment? Slather it on heavily to keep the flies off...

I'm sorry this happened to you! Good luck!

...seems like I had some heavy duty thick stuff I used when my horse had a bad cut near his poll...

check your local Farm Store (if you have one) or Feed Store to see what they recommend...

((HUGS))

I think the stuff I used was pink? And thick?


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

There is a product I have used on my horses , called Equaide, its expensive but you can smear it in the wound, it will heal it very well. It will create a scab of sorts so the flies will stay out.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

We keep a spray can of Catron IV on hand for maggots, don't use it much but it works great. Had a ewe that got maggots in a dog injury early this spring that we used it on. The vet came out and used peroxide to finish cleaning it out. Had us keep using the peroxide for several days and then a weak iodine flush plus antibiotics twice a day until she healed up. 

To keep the flies off after we stopped the peroxide, he had us apply Swat ointment around the outside of the wound and then spray with Cut Heal twice a day. Both are available from the local farm store in the horse section although we keep them on hand. We did have to keep the ewe and her lambs in a large pen. I tried to keep a halter on her but she kept getting it off. This was a tame ewe, former bottle lamb, which helped.

Your buck should heal good if you can keep the wound clean and more flies off. Might not be easy with him. On the neck like that is worse because of the flexing. It would help if you can have a vet check him out.

Good luck.

Peg


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wondering if you could use Blue Kote after the wound is clean and dry. I have used it on much smaller cuts than the one you are talking about. Sorry this happened.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I would stop with peroxide. It's very hard on skin tissue. I would flush it with Nolvasan diluted with water. Lots of water. And then slather some Swat on it. Antibiotics for sure in a case like this. It should heal right up for you as long as he doesn't scratch at it or rub it.


----------



## Leah IL (Aug 15, 2004)

THANK YOU so much... I was worried about somebody being mean about it LOL You know how that can go.

He already looks better just from getting the collar off and cleaning it really good. I will go easy on the hydrogen p. from now on- I just panicked when I saw it and had to do something!

I got the Swat for around the wound and the cut healing sticky stuff for in the wound and the penicillin. Thank you again, you guys are the best.


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Very glad to hear he is better!!!:buds:


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Peroxide probably won't kill the maggots. Squirt Ivermectin injectable directly into the wound- that will kill them. 

For the wound itself, I would advise comfrey and or...dang, I am trying to remember...it is smelly and has fish oil in it...I think it is called Red something, and it is kind of reddish in color. It has a pom-pom like swab in it on a wire handle attached to the cap. Anyway, that's what I would use. The bottle is brown glass with a label, about the size of a can of pop.

Cut and Heal, that's it. I see someone else mentioned it. It's good stuff.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Ditto the Ivermectin for the maggots, SWAT & Cut heal. These work great.

If he's that hard to handle, Furrall, a yellow spray, works well for preventing infection & fly strike and is easier to apply without actually touching the wound.
HF


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

You already got pretty good advice from everyone. I too agree that too much peroxide is not good for the skin tissue but you'll need to keep it clean.

I have never used the SWAT that others here have talked about but I have some ointment that I bought at TSC for under $10.00 called TRI-CARE it says it's a 3 wasy wound treatment for horses & dogs but I also have used it for my goats & rabbits & works great.

It helps prevent infection, aids in pain relief & is a fly, water & germ barrier.

Hope your buck is doing well & if you can keep it clean & the bugs out he should be fine.
I would start giving him a few treats everyday to get him from being so jumping with you. He would probly warm right up to you then.


----------



## Leah IL (Aug 15, 2004)

I just wanted to update you on our buck. He is doing so much better! I can't believe it! 

First I took the hose to him and just flushed out the whole thing with the hose handle setting on "cone" if you know what that is. It just gave enough pressure to the water to kind of sweep all the gunk out of there but it wasn't so hard a spray as to hurt him. 

I think I drowned or washed away all of the maggots in the wound. Strangely a whole bunch of them had crawled up to the top of his head and were congregating there. We thought maybe he had another wound up top but no, they were just up there. So we carefully sprayed the top of his head with fly spray and they just started falling off his head. 

Then we sprayed the Cut Heal stuff all over the wound. I was afraid it wouldn't do any good because he was all wet, but we didn't want to wait any longer, so we went ahead. Then we sprayed all around with fly spray and gave him a shot of penicillin.

The next day the wound was shiny and crusted over. He was up and eating. We did more of the Cut Heal and gave another shot and a little more fly spray around the wound. He looks great this morning!

Thanks so much for your kind, quick advice. I often hesitate posting problems on HT because I have seen people be rude but never ever in the goat forum  You guys are great!


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

WONDERFUL!! Watch for any swelling (ok, UNUSUAL swelling) and/or foul smell.

Sounds like he'll be on the mend! 

...I think we're less judgmental because goats can, and will, get into everything... Nothing surprises us. 

I have a 6 month old doeling that's now insisting on "roosting" on top of the goat shed. Yes. ON TOP. And she's not the first to do this. 

I'm working on making a NEW goat shed with pony walls and no access to the top... Silly goat.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Good luck with him... hope he heals up well. And the experience might tame him up for you, if you give him treats.


----------



## kreddish (Mar 17, 2009)

Soooo happy to hear he is on the med:sing: Good luck to you!!! And your buddy:buds:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd just keep an eye on it & keep doing what your doing, sounds like he's going to be just fine in no time. A few treats might bring him around to be a little more friendly to you & family too.

Gailann Schrader, I have a few goats that some are under 6 months & a couple are older than that & they still roost on top of there house's & out buildings. I used to worry about someone breaking a leg or something but now I just figure that what's goats do. My big wether sleeps on top of one of there house's almost all summer at night time.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, but this isn't my FIRST one to "roost" on top... And my shelter is cattle panels with tarp on top. Yeah. Fat goat broad on top of cattle panels? Yeah. Fat broad on top of FLATTENED cattle panels. lol. I've fixed it more than a coupla times now...

I'm going to re-do it so they can't get on top.  Otherwise? it's funny!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, that type of shelter I would be afraid they would hurt themselves. Pretty amazing how agile they are & such good jumpers, some of mine more than others. Our roofs are wood with shingles, the worst they have done to ours is tear the shingles.


Leah, how's your buck doing? Is he also warming up to you better too?


----------

